# [Gelöst]Java Laufzeitumgebung für LibreOffice

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe mir über

```
emerge virtual/jdk
```

das Java JDK/JRE installiert.

Nun kann ich aber in LibreOffice -> Extras -> Optionen -> Java nichts finden.

Wie füge ich die Java Laufzeitumgebung zu LibreOffice hinzu?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sat Jan 26, 2013 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schnellschuss (ohne von dem Thema überhaupt Ahnung zu haben)

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Wie füge ich die Java Laufzeitumgebung zu LibreOffice hinzu?

  Vermutlich übers "java" USE-Flag beim libreoffice Paket.

Schau dir am besten auch die kurze Beschreibung zu den USE-Flags an, zb via 

```
equery uses app-office/libreoffice

....

- - java                                        : Adds support for Java

...
```

 (gekürzt)

(Das equery Tool ist mit im app-portage/gentoolkit Paket mit enthalten)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Hanisch wrote:*   Wie füge ich die Java Laufzeitumgebung zu LibreOffice hinzu?  Vermutlich übers "java" USE-Flag beim libreoffice Paket.
> 
> Schau dir am besten auch die kurze Beschreibung zu den USE-Flags an, zb via 
> ...

 

Ok. - das war's  D a n k e!

```
gentoo_VM ~ # USE="java" emerge -av app-office/libreoffice-bin
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima  :Smile: 

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag:  *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    
> 
> ...

  So solltest du Pakete und USE-Flags eher nicht mergen (da das USE-Flag nur temporär  hinzugefügt wurde, (ggf auch für weitere benötigte Abhängigkeiten gilt) und zb beim nächsten normalen world Update nicht mehr mit beachtet wird).

Wenn du beim app-office/libreoffice-bin Paket das java USE-Flag benötigst, dann setze es am besten passend in der

/etc/portage/package.use

Also zb via 

```
# echo "app-office/libreoffice-bin java" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du beim app-office/libreoffice-bin Paket das java USE-Flag benötigst, dann setze es am besten passend in der
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

Danke - das war's, was mir noch fehlte.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

